# Tadpoles - what to feed now?



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

We have tadpoles in an aquarium which we have been feeding cooked lettuce and spinach. The last couple of days they haven't been very interested and have become less active, which may be down to the fact they have grown their back legs and a couple have had their front legs come out overnight.

Should we be feeding them something now? We have been removing waste from the tank and checking the water quality so this shouldn't affect them.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My friend has a load in the garden pond & they love the fish food she puts in, I found some today in a large pot we have at the alotment with some water lillys in so will be interested to see what others suggest 

 just thought I need names for them :lol:


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. We keep aquarium fish and have small granules and flakes, so will give these ago especially as they will sink to the bottom where they rest. 

Any other suggestions still more than welcome though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure if you can get them small enough, but what about live daphnia


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They have reached their carniverous stage, so wont be interested in veg.

We help ours by feeding floating pond pellets. Ive heard slivers of liver are also popular, but in a tank environment that may affect the water quality.

I also give any dried up worms or slugs that i find.

Are you releasing them where you got them from? You need to be very careful about disease with amphibians.


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. They definitely aren't interested in the veggie stuff any more so have been putting fish flakes in. 

At the mo, we are trying to catch flies (some are coming into conservatory), but will look for worms etc. As they can climb, we can try any meat on top of the stones and imitation log we have in there, so this won't polute the water if not eaten. Easy to remove as well! Someone suggested cat food or a piece of mince. My husband is removing some of the dirt and keeping an eye on water quality in any event. 

We had always planned to return them to the pond where we got the frog spawn, but seriously considering returning them over weekend.


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Update we've tried meat, fish flakes and daphnia with the froglets and as far as we can tell they weren't interested, so decided to return them to the pond we got the frogspawn from as we doubted they would live much longer with lack of food. Four of them swam off into the reeds, but one was having the time of his life swimming around. Hopefully we did the right thing for them.


----------

